# ? What causes balding, comb injury, diaherrea and slow gait?



## frogmama (May 17, 2014)

One of my 2year birds has been fighting this for 2-3 months. Thought it was just a comb injury from her getting picked on at first so i isolated her but shes not getting better... Her head is looking worse. She had a slow gait for about 4 months now. She wasnt eggbound last i checked, weight is light but ok....

Ill probably just cull her out if its too complicated/expensive to get her well again as her flock isn't laying much anymore and she hasn't for months.

Ill work on getting a picture on here shortly...

Thanks for your help!


----------



## frogmama (May 17, 2014)

From 2 weeks ago...








Now....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have ask, did you check for mites? And are you certain no one is doing that to her? 

Could she be putting her head some where it shouldn't be? The comb looks more like injury than a disease. 

What does the skin look like in the bald area?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

She has been picked on or a rooster has her as one of his favorites. See the scabs on the comb. I also see pin feathers starting to grow out. It'll be awhile before she is feathered out.


----------



## frogmama (May 17, 2014)

I can't think of anything around thats doing that to her head. .. we don't have any roos.... how big are mites? That white is her skin and has some black specks that I was thinking might be scabs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You now have two of us suggesting another bird is doing that to her. If she has mites they could be picking at her to get at them. 

After lights out, take a flash light and look for movement in the feathers. That will confirm mites.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Looks like pox on the comb. I had a roo that was terribly sick and slow from pox. I don't know what's in back of the comb. Do you have a roo that's doing it?


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Sick or weak birds get preyed upon by others. The bird may be in an anemic condition. Best thing to do is separate the hen to a comfortable area with her own feed and poultry vitamins-electrolytes in the waterer. Feed moistened feed or a little bread soaked in buttermilk to get her interested in food. Birds can have a compromised immune system when moulting and not getting proper nutrients. The hen could have been getting picked on by other birds, and being chased away from feed. 2-3 months is a long time to suddenly want to help the bird, but that doesn't mean the hen can't bounce back to health.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

This is a long shot. Get some Miconazole cream from a drug store and apply it to affected areas for one week. Wear disposable gloves each time you apply the cream. 
Let us know the outcome in a week.


----------



## frogmama (May 17, 2014)

Poor chicken made a full recovery and then first night back with the others and now shes bald again. ....and a pullet got picked bad by her ear. I think i have a mean chicken or two in the bunch.... <shifty eyes>


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Only answer to that is find out the mean ones and get rid of them or find a softer place for her. I have had a few hens that just didn't fit in - for whatever reason no one liked them and they got picked on. Last one I had was at the bottom of the totem pole from day one. She was soooo subordinate she'd walk around with her wings drooping like she was sick but she wasn't. I put her in with much younger chicks and her confidence grew and now she's stopped with the weird fearful behavior. Ultimately though she was never able to be reintroduced to my fully grown hens. I had to find her a home with a smaller more gentle flock. She's fine now with them... so... who knows. I wonder if chickens can be autistic! (Because seriously it was her behavior causing the others to pick at her. It wasn't normal.)


----------



## frogmama (May 17, 2014)

Thanks. Sooo frusterating since my original flock of 10 hens got along great. Started having problems when we began introducing 4 new pullets to the remaining original 9 this year. I don't believe crowding is an issue.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I've read that birds sometimes feather peck if they are low on protein. Is there any way this could be the issue? Maybe scramble and feed back some eggs for awhile or try some sunflower seeds, flax, or peas.????? You could put some anti peck cream on that one for awhile to discourage it maybe.


----------



## frogmama (May 17, 2014)

I've heard that too... maybe I can supplement more. I've never heard of anti-peck cream... do you have any you recommend?


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

This is what I use. It has a VERY strong grape scent to it. I imagine the birds find it offensive and might help keep the from pecking.


----------



## frogmama (May 17, 2014)

Thanks! ! Ill have to find some online.

Just an update: I let her out with the more docile of the flock today... she still has a lit of dandruff-looking stuff by her comb where her scabs had been. I looked her over really well and besides her looking a bit tired/submissive thats all that's going on, I think.


----------

